# Eye Jewelry - Careful with your hooks in the surf!



## el panzon (Jun 27, 2012)

Can't say I'm so proud of this incident, but the outcome was better than it could have been and I am thankful.

During last year's trip to Seagrove, FL area my buddy and I put the kayaks aside since it was so rough offshore and decided to try a little surf fishing...even a little "ladder" fishing.

Don't recall the exact sequence of events leading up to the hook in my eye, but somewhere in between jumping over the breakers and ducking under them as well as cleaning off the annoying "june" grass from our lines my new lure bounced up and landed just under my eye (yes I was wearing glasses!). 

My buddy and I walked back to the cottage, and without alerting the wives or kids...got the bolt cutters, some tequila (for disinfectant







and the camera in order to document the removal.

Glad my eyeball didn't get it...and glad I am able to share this with fellow fisherman.

Enjoy...but most of all BE CAREFUL!

link to all photos documenting removal:
http://picasaweb.google.com/jeb.bradsha ... directlink


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Buddy I dont even know where to begin with the, "Balls of Steel" comment. We have all have a hook in the skin, sometimes past the barb. But right under the eye, then pushed through to use bolt cutters makes you the PFF Man of the Year. 

Damn that had to hurt just to push it all the way through. What did the wives end up saying after the surgery?!?!?


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

complete man. wow.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

One of the reasons that I ALWAYS have my glasses on.


----------



## brianmc03 (Jul 16, 2011)

Bout this time last year I had to push one through a guys finger and cut it off. Was pretty tough getting psyched up for that. I couldn't imagine having to remove one from a face, not to mention that close to yer eye! Damn fellas. Nice work.

You always need a sharp pair of ***** in your tackle box for this sort of thing!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Wow. I keep a pair of bolt cutters on the boat to cut through hooks after I got a stretch 30 treble in my hand. Hard to complain when you see this one. That had to hurt.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Hell,
You might be on to a new look with the crazy kids out there now. I saw a young Girl that looked like she had been bobbing for apples inside of a tackle box.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Thanks for the descrip/pics of your ordeal as i'm confident others may benefit from this too.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

SHO-NUFF- Your comment had me laughing so hard. That was funny!


----------



## el panzon (Jun 27, 2012)

DAWGONIT said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Thanks for the descrip/pics of your ordeal as i'm confident others may benefit from this too.


Thanks.

This video has a little more detail in it so thought I would share.

Held back on it because It has a reference to a web site of mine where I was making rod and paddle leashes a while back...and didn't want it to seem like a shameless product plug...because I'm not even making them or selling them right now. Now if I could get my kids motivated to take it over it might go from a fun hobby to a decent little business for my boys to make a few bucks...

Having said that I am sharing it solely as an additional helper to this ordeal I hope many can learn from.

enjoy...and be safe.

El Panzón
Fort Worth, TX


----------

